# Cozette's Birthday Today!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Today is Cozette's birthday! Hard to believe she is three years old! She is still my energizer bunny, and has such a special place in my heart.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 3rd Birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday # 3. Three times the presents right?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy birthday, sweetie.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday special little girl.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:happy: :happy: :happy:

Happy Birthday Cozette!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet little Cozette!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL COZETTE:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday itty girl!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you have a terrific day little girl!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What a beautiful picture of a beautiful girl!! Happy Birthday from Izzy too!! Awesome that they share birthdays!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy 3rd birthday, beautiful Cozette!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cozette! What a beautiful dress!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy 3rd Birthday Cozette! Love the pic!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy 3rd birthday darling Cozette.:wub:arty:*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday pretty girl!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Happy birthday sweet Cosette!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 3rd birthday, little energizer Bunny  Hope it's filled with lots of fun toys and playtime with your sisters!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. Hope you get lots of treats and presents.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cozette! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday pretty Cozette!:aktion033:​


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Cozette!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Cozette! <3


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl**
*Yogi & Mommy!*


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cozette!!! :chili::chili:

You look absolutely beautiful!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cozette looks so precious,I love her dress! Happy birthday cutie pie!

Hope her furrygodmother gives her great prezzies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL COZETTE:cheer:
You definitely aren't getting older...you're getting better little princess. B) Have a great birthday. :wub::wub:


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Cozette!!!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl! artytime:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, my little beautiful energizer bunny. Hope you had a great, great day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lady Cozette

We are so glad we got to host you at HH & experience your sweet personality. I still remember you in the water w/your little sailor dress & your baby sissy also. I hope your day is as sweet as you are, and I know you will share your b-day treats w/Pippa! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! It's amazing how quickly time can go by with our babies!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday sweet Cozette!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 3rd Birthday Beautiful Cozette!:tender:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C.......Cozette as in Cute:Cute Malt:

O.......Oh! This picture of her is a calendar picture, so beautiful:happy:

Z........Za za zoom:tender:

E........Eventually will need a date to go to the prom:HistericalSmiley:

T........3 year old but looks like a puppy: Happy Birthday:drinkup:

T........Three years of joy for mommy:aktion033:

E........Ever-after mommy's girl:heart:







*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy birthday little doll!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Cozette. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday little beauty!


----------

